# Buying Cichlids off Kijiji



## redpearl99 (Mar 22, 2016)

So I am almost done the fishless cycle on my new 75G tank... it will be my first cichlid tank and I plan to keep male peacocks and haps

I have always bought fish for my tropical tank from fish stores but see that there are many posts for cichlids on kijiji

My question is whether you can recommend any reputable kijiji sells and if they are members of this forum..

For instance, anyone have any experiences with this seller...

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-fish/mississ...ds/1176561197?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

IMO, doesnt hurt to go in, see thier stock and assess from there. if you dont like the quality... leave. if you like em.... buy


----------



## Leam_89 (Apr 26, 2011)

That seller has great quality and I've bought from him a few times. 

My only advice with Kijiji is to watch for hybrids; if you care about hybrids. Buying from local sellers is usually better than fish stores because they were raised on local water and did no travel far. I'd also recommend Finatics in Mississauga.


----------



## harveysburger (Feb 16, 2009)

If you want to try Red Terror search for that. The guy that runs most or all Kijiji ads about those has a very nice breeding pair and lots of babies all the time. 

Word of caution they seen to be very slow growers! The pair is stunning so I hope the ones I bought will turn like them


----------



## hb103 (Jan 26, 2012)

I hope it is not late to reply but there are quality breeders on Kijiji.
I am one of them. Kijiji can offer a much higher exposure to more 
potential buyers but one has to be careful both buyer and a seller.
Never know who you meet.
I usually meet at Gas station near home and then decide whether invite 
a person.Never buy fry unless you see a breeding tank with adults.


----------

